# insulator sos



## suzanne (Oct 16, 2010)

I found a sort of large insulator.  Is there a way to get the wooden peg out while maintaining the wholeness of the insulator?


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 16, 2010)

What? you need help with THIS? Alright.. who are you, and what have you done with OUR Suzanne!!??


----------



## suzanne (Oct 16, 2010)

I am afraid I might ruin it somehow Charlie.  God knows I ruined enough bottles with my cleaning experiments when I started out.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 16, 2010)

Okay. Need a little background info first... what kind of insulator? any embossing? Is it threaded? Is the metal rod still in the wood screw?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 16, 2010)

Dry heat (like a woodstoove, or heat duct),...might have the desired affect ver a few days. The damp wood may be swollen tight in there.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 16, 2010)

Is the wood still protruding out the bottom?


----------



## suzanne (Oct 16, 2010)

It's a hemingway 42 teal.  Common.  the steel peg is out but the wood core which is threaded and not sticking out so you can get ahold of it is tightly stuck.  I will try the heat idea.  The wood is indeed wet and swollen.  Thanks, guys.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 16, 2010)

Try one of those oversized screwdrivers you auto mechanics tend to have.. jab it in the wood where the steel was and give her a little torque.. it's a Hemingray 42, for chrissakes, the wood is probably more valuable than the insulator!


----------



## suzanne (Oct 16, 2010)

I tried that Charlie.  Your helpfulness is exceeded only by your diplomacy.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 16, 2010)

Just doing my job, ma'am.. you want me to get all mushy over a Hemingray 42? You will have to drink me under the table first..


----------



## suzanne (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't know about that.  I am trying to cut down on my drinking as it  was getting out of hand.   I was wondering, are you a union painter, and if you are, how are the jobs going.  Construction/manufacturing is very depressed here and every week  another factory closes.  Only non-union shops are hiring.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm in the referral business.. self-employed since 1993.. this was an off year but not as bad as '09.. tell you what.. let that wood dry out a bit, it will shrink, it will fall out helplessly, like a shamed man...


----------



## suzanne (Oct 16, 2010)

You are funny.  Thanks for the laugh and the advice.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 16, 2010)

..just doin my job, ma'am..


----------



## epackage (Oct 16, 2010)

Suzanne you can get that valuable piece of wood out by smashing the insulator with a hammer into little pieces, please wear safety glasses and do it outside.....:O)


----------



## suzanne (Oct 17, 2010)

This is why I never listen to plumbers.


----------



## old.s.bottles (Oct 17, 2010)

Maybe carefully drill down the center of the wood into the hole, then put a screw into the wood and use that to twist it and/or pull it out? That's if the other methods haven't worked. I respect the intrinsic value of the insulator. []
 -Anders


----------



## old.s.bottles (Oct 17, 2010)

i don't know if intrinsic is the word I was looking for but you get what I mean right?


----------



## epackage (Oct 17, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  suzanne
> 
> This is why I never listen to plumbers.Â Â


 LOL......[8D]


----------



## suzanne (Oct 18, 2010)

Yes, you mean that you realize that this is a special insulator.

 I know you all are having a good laugh but I never found an insulator before, so go ahead, have fun, when I get the peg out and wash it all who lay eyes on it will be astounded at it's beauty.


----------



## BillinMo (Nov 12, 2010)

Holy cow... I can't believe I didn't notice this thread before. 

 Those wooden cobs on a steel pin can be a real PITA when the steel comes out but the wood stays put.  Best thing I've found is just take them inside and let them sit indoors for a few months to let the wood dry out.  Then if it doesn't pull out easily (like Cyber said) take something like a narrow putty knife or chisel, push it into the cob so it sticks, then unscrew it. 

 If it's really, really stuck -- and I think I've only had to do this once -- you can pour lye into the pinhole and let it work on weakening the wood.  It will take a long time and of course you'll need to take all the precautions with using dangerous chemicals.  Then you'll need to chisel out the wood bit by bit. 

 You know, this is an awful lot of work for a Hemingray 42...  come on over and I'll give you a box of them.


----------

